# campsite near elterwater?



## sallym (Jun 11, 2007)

anybody know of anywhere open at this time of year near elterwater in cumbria. campsite preferred, but wild camping spots would also be helpful


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

try bays brown farm chapel stile also national trust site at dungeon ghyll weve camped at the free national trust car park next to the cross roads at elterwater says you shouldnt but people do


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sure sallym, there is a very discerning National Trust campsite there open all year, discerning in that it bans caravans, but camper vans are OK 

> Great Langdale National Trust campsite <
> Which is here <

Dave


----------

